# roadkill



## syphilust (May 17, 2009)

so ive been debating moving down south, the deep south, after the summer and have been talking with a few people about it. and now that ive been invited to a roadkill festival, im pretty sure i have to get down there!
check it out: Pocahontas County Chamber of Commerce | West Virginia | Road Kill Cook Off | Autumn Harvest Festival

i personally like how the rules mention that it should be skinned before you get there but it makes allowances in case you find roadkill on the way to the festival, 
and how they listed some of the dishes:
"Dishes with names like Thumper Meets Bumper, Asleep at the Wheel Squeal, One Ton Wonton, Rigormortis Bear Stew, Tire Tread Tortillas and Deer on a Stick are judged for their taste - or lack of it. Citizens of the state have been picking up, and cooking, roadkill long before they named a festival in honor of the practice."

damn.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 1, 2009)

wow. im a veggie, but id go just to watch.


----------



## Angela (Jun 1, 2009)

mattpist said:


> wow. im a veggie, but id go just to watch.



I never imagined that vegetarians would have a very good time at this event but who knew. West Virginia is very unique! In a good way though, really...This event really is alot of fun for anyone that ever has the chance to make it. And yes they really do make allowances for things encountered en-route.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian as well, but I'd probably eat roadkill, maybe. It is freegan! Ha.
I read a zine that had a story that included vegans voraciously eating roadkill.


----------



## 614 crust (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah I think this could be quite interesting to see.


----------



## finn (Jun 1, 2009)

One of the more recent EF! rondys had some people cooking up a roadkill deer. It's neat enough to watch, but more fun to get in and try it yourself. But it sounds like not much skinning is going to happen since they only making allowances for that for roadkill found on route.


----------



## skunkpit (Jun 1, 2009)

seaguls are weird i dun trust em and their mono black lungs... but lots o tasty things thats for sure


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 1, 2009)

finn said:


> One of the more recent EF! rondys had some people cooking up a roadkill deer. It's neat enough to watch, but more fun to get in and try it yourself. But it sounds like not much skinning is going to happen since they only making allowances for that for roadkill found on route.



Yeah, I think that's what I read about!
I got a roadkill cookbook at a book sale, but it turns out it was a joke book. That's what I get for not flipping through it first!


----------

